# Difference between 2012 vs 2013 groupsets?



## tjjm36m3 (Mar 4, 2008)

Particularly Record and Super Record? I'd noticed the price for each groupsets have gone up around $300 on the 2013s. Is there any reason to get the higher price 2013 than to find a sale for a 2012 set? I think the functions of both groupsets are the same but sometimes campy makes improvements on parts for durability and don't advertise the info online. Thanks.


----------



## C-40 (Feb 4, 2004)

The prices haven't gone up by $300 at this site.

Ribble Cycles Groupset Creator

There have been no changes affecting durability.


----------



## chill716 (May 12, 2011)

I asked Ribble a few days ago is they are using 2012 or 2013 for their campy kits, I was told 2012. So maybe there isnt a price increase due to them not using 2013.


----------



## C-40 (Feb 4, 2004)

The Ribble catalog clearly state 2013 groups.

Here's another example with similar prices for 2013 groups.

Campagnolo Groupsets - Shiny Bikes Ltd


----------



## chill716 (May 12, 2011)

C-40
Listed below is the reply to my email i mentioned in my earlier post. Next time Mind You Own Business when someone knows more than you think you know!!! Just and FYI
Hi

Thanks for your enquiry.

Just to confirm, this is the most current available which at present is 2012.

Regards


----------



## C-40 (Feb 4, 2004)

Since there have been no changes, it doesn't matter what model year the group is. Prices remain low. I thinks that's what you really need to know.

You don't have to search for a sale on leftover 2012 parts.


----------



## DrSmile (Jul 22, 2006)

Campy is being sketchy about stamped vs machined chainrings in their Athena lineup... Does anyone know for sure which chainrings come on which type of Athena crank? And I believe all Centaur now uses stamped chainrings? I like to buy the cheapest Campy carbon crank with the machined chainrings because you can't easily upgrade to the better rings due to spacing issues...


----------



## C-40 (Feb 4, 2004)

According to the Campy website, the "shear-drawn" rings start with Centaur. The pictures of the Athena rings certainly look like the machined version and they are supposed to be hard anodized, just like higher level rings. They use the same picture of the rings for Athena and Chorus.


----------

